# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ΑΥΠΝΙΑ VERSUS ΥΠΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΜΠΑΛΙΝ.

## Constantly curious

Ταρα τα,τατα ταταν...
Οσοι εχετε ιστορικο καταθλιψης μαζι με ΓΑΔ αν μπορειτε απαντηστε γιατι εχω απορησει.

Αυπνια εχω περασει λογω αγχους,δεν ειχα αγωγη,το πολυ 4-5 ωρες για 9 μηνες με υπερ ευαισθησια στους ηχους.
Υπερυπνια με μειζον καταθλιψη εχω βιωσει.
Εδω και 2 εβδομαδες απο εκει που θυμαμαι παντα να μην αντεχω τα πρωινα και να με πιανει μαυριλα
τωρα το αναποδο με το που νυχτωνει με πιανει ανησυχια και νευρικοτητα.

Υπαρχει κανεις με αναλογες εμπειριες?

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## elis

ΡΥΘΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ Η ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΕΙΣ ΓΕΡΝΑΣ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ
ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΜΑΓΚΟΥΦΑ ΣΠΑΓΚΟΡΑΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΡΑΦΙ
ΑΣΤΕΙΑΚΙ
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## Constantly curious

> ΡΥΘΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ Η ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΕΙΣ ΓΕΡΝΑΣ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ
> ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΜΑΓΚΟΥΦΑ ΣΠΑΓΚΟΡΑΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΡΑΦΙ
> ΑΣΤΕΙΑΚΙ
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ


Σε ευχαριστω elis για ολα τα χαριτωμενα κοσμητικα επιθετα,να σαι καλα. Να ναι βιολογικο ρολοι το αποκλειω γιατι εχει παψει να λειτουργει καλα εδω και χρονια. Να ναι γηρατεια ? Αντε να πω οτι ειναι αυτο. 

Εθεσα ομως κατι συγκεκριμενο *πώς γινεται απο καταθλιπτικο συμπτωμα πρωινης δυσθυμιας τωρα να γινε βραδινη*.

Επειδη εχω παρατηρησει σου αρεσει η μουσικη, αν θες βαλε στο θρεντ μου το -δε κοιμαμαι του γονιδη.

Φιλικά

----------


## elis

ΑΠΛΟ ΓΥΡΙΣΕ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ

----------


## Constantly curious

> ΑΠΛΟ ΓΥΡΙΣΕ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ


Μακαρι να περασει ετσι απλα οπως το θετεις...

----------


## elis

ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΓΩ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΑΜΑ ΔΕ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ
ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ Ο ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΟΥ
ΠΧ ΑΜΑ ΞΥΠΝΑΣ ΠΡΩΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΞΥΠΝΑΣ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΙ ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ
ΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ

----------


## Constantly curious

Η δυσθυμια με εβαλε σε σκεψεις, νταξ καταθλιψη και πρωινη αρνηση την εζησα,την εμαθα,την αφησα πισω. Μα τωρα και τα βραδια θεμα?

"δε κοιμαμαι τωρα πια τα βραδια,σβηνω στο ουισκι τα δικα σου τα σημαδια" -ουτε ουισκι εχω-θελω, ουτε καψουρα.

Προσπαθω να το διακωμωδησω αλλά αν επιμεινει για 2 εβδομαδες ή επιδεινωθει το κοβω ο γιατρουλης να αυξανει βραδινα ...:rolleyes:

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΨΙΛΑ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΧΟΝΤΡΑ ΤΑ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΠΑΩ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ

----------


## Constantly curious

Μαλλον εχεις καλη διαθεση αποψε...
για να μου απαντας σε ποστ:)

----------


## elis

ΗΡΕΜΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΣΠΑΝΙΟ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ ΚΙ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΗΣΩ ΑΡΚΕΤΗ ΩΡΑ

----------


## Constantly curious

Αφου διαχωριζεις το ηρεμο απο το παρανοω, κομπλε εισαι.

----------


## elis

ΤΟ ΔΙΑΧΩΡΙΖΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΩ
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΣ 
ΟΤΙ ΟΜΩΣ

----------


## elis

ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ
ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΣΚΑΤΟΜΥΑΛΟΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΧΑΛΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ

----------


## Constantly curious

Καμια βοηθεια απο πουθενα?:confused: 

Το μυαλο κανει πολλα τριπακια...σκεψεις πολλες ανακαταμενες λογια μπουρδες...συναισθηματα. 

Συναισθηματα εχεις?

----------


## elis

Ε ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΙ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΨΟΥΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΩ 
ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΑ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΝΙΛΑ

----------


## Constantly curious

Η ΚΑΨΟΥΡΑ τα εχει ολα μεσα ομως...εχει ολο το ρεπερτοριο διακυμανσεων χαρας λυπης...

----------


## elis

ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΔΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΔΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΤ ΠΑΡΑΔΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΤΕΣΠΑ
ΑΣΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΖΕΡΟ ΚΕΝΟ ΠΛΑΣΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΙΑΖΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΚΟΥΦΗ

----------


## Constantly curious

Εχεις πειστει οτι εισαι κενος? Τα μηνυματα που γραφεις δεν μπορει να τα παραγει ενα κενο.
Δε σου παω κοντρα ομως γιατι μπορει να αρχισεις-φιλικα- τα μπινελικια:p

----------


## Γάτος

Γεια σου cc. Χαίρομαι που τουλάχιστον βρήκα ένα πρόσωπο, που έχει παθει ακριβώς το ίδιο με εμένα. :p
Έχω πάθει το ίδιο ακριβώς. Πιστεύω, πως στην περίπτωση μου, επειδή πιστεύω πως δεν θα κοιμηθώ, αλλά νυστάζω αφόρητα, αγχώνομαι μήπως και δεν κοιμηθώ τελικά, οπότε μόλις σκοτεινιάσει, με πιάνει υπερένταση. Με βοηθά, να κάνω μια μικρή βόλτα πριν τον ύπνο με τα πόδια ομως. Δες το και εσύ αυτό.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλημερα cc μου, σαφως και ειχα για χρόνια το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα.. με αποκαλουσα στοιχειωμένη! μολις εκλεινα τα μάτια μου εσκαγαν όλα μα ολα τα σεναρια, τα προβλήματα, γεμιζε το δωματιο με φαντασματα.. και τα ζούσα!..μιλουσα μόνη μου, τσακονωμουν. αν υπήρχε αθλημα πόσες σβούρες μπορειτε να κάνετε στο κρεβάτι θα ειχα βγει παγκόσμεια πρωταθλήτρια!! 
επιχείρησα να ρυθμίσω αλλιως το ρολόι μου και να το πάώ σερι 24 ωρες αυπνία ...48 ωρες αυπνία...τιποτα!

ολα αυτα πριν τα χαπια βεβαια. και οι ουσίες ήταν το μονο που μπορουσε να μου προσφερει λίγο υπνο...και αυτο οχι παραπάνω απο 3ωρα.

ο γιατρος το πρωτο πραγμα που φροντισε ήταν να μου δωσει ενα χαπι για τον ύπνο μου και ενα για την ημέρα μου. τις πρωτες μερες κοιμομουν 12 ωρα!

το λοιπόν εσυ εκοψες τα ξίδια ξεκινησες διατροφη, εκοψες το τσιγαρο... αν θυμαμαι καλα...και όλα μαζι. οι απεξαρτησεις θέλουν ρεγουλα... πιεζεις πολυ τον οργανισμό σου και δεν παιρνεις τιποτα για να τον ξεκουραζεις! κλεισε ραντεβου με τον γιατρο σου και συζητησε τα..δεν μπορεις να καταλάβεις πόσο αλλαξε η ζωη μου όταν καταφερα να ξυπναω ξεκουραστη και νηφαλια, δεν σου λέω απαραίτητα να πάρεις κατι για τον ύπνο ή να σταματήσεις τον δρομο της αποτοξίνωσης σου, αλλα σιγουρα πρεπει να κανεις κατι πιο δραστικο, πριν το σωμα σου επαναστατησει απο τις στερησεις και σε εκδικηθει. και οταν το σωμα τα πάρει... τα πήρε!!!!!

----------


## Constantly curious

Καλημερες πολλές ... Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τη στήριξη. Ρέα μου παίρνω για τον ύπνο εδώ κ χρόνια αν δεν έπαιρνα θα λεγα φταίει η έλλειψη. Πιο πολύ ειναι η νευρικότητα και η δυσθυμια που λέει και ο γάτος. Έφυγε δηλαδή ο πανικός του πρωινού Κ μεταφερθηκε νύχτα. Το τσιγάρο δεν το κόψα μια βλαβερή συνήθεια τη κράτησα. Ω μπω παιδιά δεν Μ φταναν τα τόσα που συμβαίνουν έπαθα Κ ψύξη ωμοπλάτης που χτυπάει όλη τη δεξιά πλευρά μέχρι πάνω. Γατε αυτό με τις σκέψεις με έχει βασάνισει χρόνια αλλά ποτέ ο γιατρός δε Μ μίλησε για ιδψ. Ρέα είδες τη Bessie?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλημερες πολλές ... Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τη στήριξη. Ρέα μου παίρνω για τον ύπνο εδώ κ χρόνια αν δεν έπαιρνα θα λεγα φταίει η έλλειψη. Πιο πολύ ειναι η νευρικότητα και η δυσθυμια που λέει και ο γάτος. Έφυγε δηλαδή ο πανικός του πρωινού Κ μεταφερθηκε νύχτα. Το τσιγάρο δεν το κόψα μια βλαβερή συνήθεια τη κράτησα. Ω μπω παιδιά δεν Μ φταναν τα τόσα που συμβαίνουν έπαθα Κ ψύξη ωμοπλάτης που χτυπάει όλη τη δεξιά πλευρά μέχρι πάνω. Γατε αυτό με τις σκέψεις με έχει βασάνισει χρόνια αλλά ποτέ ο γιατρός δε Μ μίλησε για ιδψ. Ρέα είδες τη Bessie?


οχι δεν εχω προλάβει ακομα, το εχω ριξει στα ξεπορτίσματα τελευταια, για να ξεκολήσω απο το σπίτι, αλλα ειναι το επομενο στη λιστα μου ;)... εγω δεν εχω καταλάβει.. ποσα χρόνια παιρνεις χαπια και για ποιο λογο? τι "ταμπέλα" εχεις εσυ ?

----------


## Constantly curious

> οχι δεν εχω προλάβει ακομα, το εχω ριξει στα ξεπορτίσματα τελευταια, για να ξεκολήσω απο το σπίτι, αλλα ειναι το επομενο στη λιστα μου ;)... εγω δεν εχω καταλάβει.. ποσα χρόνια παιρνεις χαπια και για ποιο λογο? τι "ταμπέλα" εχεις εσυ ?


Καλό το ξεπόρτισμα:) Γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή απο τα 22 και υποτροπη -μειζον καταθλιψη στα 24

----------


## Constantly curious

Ουδείς άλλος με Βραδυνή δυσθυμια;;;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ουδείς άλλος με Βραδυνή δυσθυμια;;;


παααρουσα!!

----------


## Γάτος

παρώωωωων! :p

----------


## Constantly curious

Μόλις το κουβεντιασω με τον γιατρό θα σας πω. Δε μπορεί μια εξήγηση θα υπάρχει!!!!!!

----------


## Γάτος

Πιστεύω, πως παίζει ρόλο και αυτός ο παλιόκαιρος. :( Αν έχουμε κατάθλιψη την επιδεινώνει αυτή η υγρασιασμένη μουντίλα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Ο καιρός η αλλαγή ώρας... Εν μέρει ναι. Σίγουρα. Απλά Γατε είδα κ έπαθα να ξυπνάω φυσιολογικα Κ τωρα θα φρικάρω νύχτα; το χιούμορ βοήθα πολύ σε όλο αυτό το σενάριο.

----------


## Macgyver

Να δωσω πιθανες εξηγησεις ?
1)Εξατραται ενας νυκτοβιος η ημεροβιος οργανισμος 
2)Το βραδυ εχει πλεον συσσωρευθει ολη η κακοδιαθεσια της ημερας , και εχεις φτασει στο αμην , υποσυνειδητα και δικαιως , παει και αυτη η ημερα χαραμι , ισως σκεφτεσαι υποσυνειδητα παντα . Το υποσυνειδητο οριζει σε μαεγαλο βαθμο τις σκεψεις μας . 
3)Το βραδυ για αλλους πχ εμενα ειναι ωρα ησυχιας και ηρεμιας , ολοι κοιμουνται , για αλλους η αισθηση μοναξιας ειναι πιο εντονη , αφου ολοι κοιμουνται , και διερωτασαι , τωρα εγω τι στο καλο κανω ξυπνιος 
Το 2 το θεωρω πιθανοτερο σε χρονιζουσα κτθλψη .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ο καιρός η αλλαγή ώρας... Εν μέρει ναι. Σίγουρα. Απλά Γατε είδα κ έπαθα να ξυπνάω φυσιολογικα Κ τωρα θα φρικάρω νύχτα; το χιούμορ βοήθα πολύ σε όλο αυτό το σενάριο.


ποτε αλλαζει η ωρα? (ασχετο)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

http://fascinately.com/funny/2015/09...us-experiment/

----------


## Γάτος

Εξ όσων γνωρίζω, η ώρα αλλάζει την τελευταία κυριακή του οκτωβρίου και μετά, την τελευταία κυριακή του μαρτίου.

----------


## Constantly curious

Με αλλαγη ωρας εννοουσα σε αυτη τη φαση το οτι νυχτωνει μια ωρα νωριτερα. Συγνωμη παιδια αν σας ζαλισα, απλά αναρωτηθηκα αν συμβαινει και σε άλλους η μεταφορα της δυσθυμιας απο πρωι(τα περισσοτερα αρθρα λενε καταθλιψη και πρωι πανε πακετο ή αυπνια = καταθλιψη). Με καλυψες Γατε πολυ με οτι ξεκινανε απο τη σκεψη.

Ρεα μου δεν σχολιασες τη "ταμπελα" μου.

Εσυ ποια ταμπελα εχεις ?:rolleyes:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Με αλλαγη ωρας εννοουσα σε αυτη τη φαση το οτι νυχτωνει μια ωρα νωριτερα. Συγνωμη παιδια αν σας ζαλισα, απλά αναρωτηθηκα αν συμβαινει και σε άλλους η μεταφορα της δυσθυμιας απο πρωι(τα περισσοτερα αρθρα λενε καταθλιψη και πρωι πανε πακετο ή αυπνια = καταθλιψη). Με καλυψες Γατε πολυ με οτι ξεκινανε απο τη σκεψη.
> 
> Ρεα μου δεν σχολιασες τη "ταμπελα" μου.
> 
> Εσυ ποια ταμπελα εχεις ?:rolleyes:


 τωρα το ειδα κοριτσι μου για αυτο!
και εγω καταθλιψη ...προς το παρον.. τωρα ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια, απο βδομαδα η 2η συνεδρεια και θα δουμε. ποσα χρονων εισαι?

----------


## Constantly curious

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h43Ouom1VqA

Δως μου Φωτια...
Δυσκολο Σαββατο

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h43Ouom1VqA
> 
> Δως μου Φωτια...
> Δυσκολο Σαββατο


μολις ειδα bessie!!... :)

----------


## Macgyver

> Καμια βοηθεια απο πουθενα?:confused: 
> ς?



c.c θα αναφερθω σενα πειραμα που ειχα διαβασει , οσον αφορα το βιολογικο ρολοι . 
4η 5 εθελοντες , δεν θυμαμαι , κλειστηκαν σε ενα σπηλαιο για 3 μηνες , οπου δεν ειχαν υοτε ρολογια , ουτε επαφη με το ηλιακο φως , μονο δι ασυρματου . 
Απλως διναν αναφορες για την ωρα υπνου και ξυπνηματος , μετα απο 2 βδομαδες , παρατηρηθηκε οτι κοιμοντουσαν καθε μερα και 1 ωρα αργοτερα ,αυτο συνεχιστηκε μεχρι το τελς του πειραματος . Συμπερασμα , ο κιρκαδιακος ρυθμος δεν ειναι 24 , αλλα 25 ωρος !!! οποτε σε κατασταση απραξιας , τεινεις να κοιμασαι καθε μερα , 1 ωρα αργοτερα . Δεν ξερω πως εξηγειται αυτο , αλλα ετσι ειναι .

----------


## PAPA

> ποτε αλλαζει η ωρα? (ασχετο)


Δεν πρόλαβα να διαβάσω όλα τα μηνύματα αλλά κι εγώ κάτι παθαίνω με την αλλαγή του καιρού, έχω κι εγώ μια υπερένταση τα βράδια και με έχουν πιάσει πάλι οι ημικρανίες. Δεν παίρνω αγωγή, παλιά καραβάνα, δοκίμασε μαγνήσιο

----------


## 5-HT 2A

Και η βαλεριάνα είναι καλή για τον ύπνο.Καλύτερο ακόμα είναι να ξαπλώνουμε όταν νυστάξουμε και όχι να ξαπλώνουμε και να περιμένουμε να νυστάξουμε.

----------


## Constantly curious

Πως σου φάνηκε η ταινία Ρέα;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Πως σου φάνηκε η ταινία Ρέα;


 μου αρεσε πολυ! αγαπω λατιφα!!:D... εσυ πως εισαι? πως πάει ο αγωνας?

----------


## Constantly curious

> μου αρεσε πολυ! αγαπω λατιφα!!:D... εσυ πως εισαι? πως πάει ο αγωνας?


Έπεσα:( αλλά θα ξανα σηκωθώ.:D

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Έπεσα:( αλλά θα ξανα σηκωθώ.:D


παρε τον χρονο σου...ειναι μεσα στο προγραμμα ολα!..και μιλησε μας.. πες μου τι σκεφτεσαι ..βγαλε την μαυριλα απο μεσα σου και καντην λέξεις... μην το κλεινεις μεσα σου..

----------


## Constantly curious

> παρε τον χρονο σου...ειναι μεσα στο προγραμμα ολα!..και μιλησε μας.. πες μου τι σκεφτεσαι ..βγαλε την μαυριλα απο μεσα σου και καντην λέξεις... μην το κλεινεις μεσα σου..


Απλά επισημαίνω τον βαθμό δυσκολίας ουσιαστικής αναρρωσης... 
Μια απογοητευση την εχω... αλλά δε γίνεται και να τα παρατήσω εντελως.

Δε θελω να ξανα βρεθω με επεισοδιο μειζων καταθλιψης.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Απλά επισημαίνω τον βαθμό δυσκολίας ουσιαστικής αναρρωσης... 
> Μια απογοητευση την εχω... αλλά δε γίνεται και να τα παρατήσω εντελως.
> 
> Δε θελω να ξανα βρεθω με επεισοδιο μειζων καταθλιψης.


οχι να τα παρατησεις δεν τιθεται θεμα, θα ερθω εκει και θα σε χαστουκισω!...
πες μου για τις δυσκολίες σου...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

cc μου μολις κοιταξα όλα τα θρεντ που εχεις ανοιξει... σε κανενα δεν εχεις ανοιχτει πραγματικα... οκ αν δεν εισαι ετοιμη δεν θελω να πιεζω ...αλλα πρεπει να μιλησεις καποια στιγμη...να βγαλεις εξω το σκοταδι σου και τα σκατα σου...να μας τιμησεις με την αληθεια σου...να κανεις και εσυ μια καταθεση ψυχης.

----------


## Macgyver

Ρεα , σε μερικους δεν λειτουργει η ' καταθεση ψυχης ' , μπορει ο αλλος να μην το αισθανεται , να μην του΄' βγαινει ' , κι εγω που εκανα καταθεση ψυχης , κατα παροτρυνση σου , δεν με ωφελησε , ουτε και μεβλαψε βεβαια .
Αλλωστε η c.c. στο θεμα ' βελτιωση σε σχεση με τον εαυτο μας ' λεει συνοπτικα , αλλα αρκετα περιεκτικα πραματα για την ιδια .

----------


## Constantly curious

Ρέα μου,οι δυσκολίες μου αν μη τί αλλο είναι τετριμμένες.
Ελλειψη εργασιακης σταθεροτητας, ελλειψη σταθερων διαπροσωπικων σχεσεων, και εχω 2 μηνες που κατανοω οτι οσα λαθη εχω κανει ξεκινανε απο την χαλια εικονα που εχω για τον εαυτο μου. Οι ριζες ειναι βαθιες και προσπαθω να τις πεταξω αλλά δεν ειναι απλο.
Εφοσον μεγαλωσα και εζησα με αγχος---το οποιο δεν καταλαβαινα πότε- ξεπερνουσε το φυσιολογικο κατεληξα στον ψυχιατρο το 2011. Δεν εγινε η θεραπεια σωστα και δεν ειχα υποστηρικτικο περιβαλον. Μεχρι τωρα δηλαδη αλλαγες πολλες. Δεν ειμαι καλη στο να διαχειριζομαι τις αλλαγες αυτο βγαινει ως συμπερασμα κανοντας ταμειο.

Την ψυχη μου δεν μπορω να την καταθεσω στη παρουσα φαση, ισως γιατι με ολα οσα εχω ζησει εχασα την Πιστη μου στο οτι ξερω τι μου γινεται. Με ειχα για δυνατη, και πραγματι στα ματια των αλλων εχω σταθει πολυ ψηλα στις υποχρεωσεις και τις δυσκολιες. 
Στο τωρα που γραφω αυτα τα λογια, νιωθω οτι εχω δεχθει γροθια στο στομαχι και ενα -ορσε- που "νομιζες οτι βγηκες απο ολη την ασθενεια".
Εχω γραψει, ποιες διαγνωσεις εχω, εχω γραψει για εναν πολυ οικειο μου ανθρωπο που νοσει και για το οτι η καταχρηση ηταν και ελλοχευει ως αυτο εμποδιο στην ζωη μου.

Μια τυπικη πτυχιουχος ανεργη που δεχεται τα προβληματα της οικογενειας και προσπαθει να φτιαξει ενα καλυτερο,σταθεροτερο,πιο υγιη εαυτο ειμαι.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρέα μου,οι δυσκολίες μου αν μη τί αλλο είναι τετριμμένες.
> Ελλειψη εργασιακης σταθεροτητας, ελλειψη σταθερων διαπροσωπικων σχεσεων, και εχω 2 μηνες που κατανοω οτι οσα λαθη εχω κανει ξεκινανε απο την χαλια εικονα που εχω για τον εαυτο μου. Οι ριζες ειναι βαθιες και προσπαθω να τις πεταξω αλλά δεν ειναι απλο.
> Εφοσον μεγαλωσα και εζησα με αγχος---το οποιο δεν καταλαβαινα πότε- ξεπερνουσε το φυσιολογικο κατεληξα στον ψυχιατρο το 2011. Δεν εγινε η θεραπεια σωστα και δεν ειχα υποστηρικτικο περιβαλον. Μεχρι τωρα δηλαδη αλλαγες πολλες. Δεν ειμαι καλη στο να διαχειριζομαι τις αλλαγες αυτο βγαινει ως συμπερασμα κανοντας ταμειο.
> 
> Την ψυχη μου δεν μπορω να την καταθεσω στη παρουσα φαση, ισως γιατι με ολα οσα εχω ζησει εχασα την Πιστη μου στο οτι ξερω τι μου γινεται. Με ειχα για δυνατη, και πραγματι στα ματια των αλλων εχω σταθει πολυ ψηλα στις υποχρεωσεις και τις δυσκολιες. 
> Στο τωρα που γραφω αυτα τα λογια, νιωθω οτι εχω δεχθει γροθια στο στομαχι και ενα -ορσε- που "νομιζες οτι βγηκες απο ολη την ασθενεια".
> Εχω γραψει, ποιες διαγνωσεις εχω, εχω γραψει για εναν πολυ οικειο μου ανθρωπο που νοσει και για το οτι η καταχρηση ηταν και ελλοχευει ως αυτο εμποδιο στην ζωη μου.
> 
> Μια τυπικη πτυχιουχος ανεργη που δεχεται τα προβληματα της οικογενειας και προσπαθει να φτιαξει ενα καλυτερο,σταθεροτερο,πιο υγιη εαυτο ειμαι.


μπορει να μην θεραπευτηκες ακομα, όμως ίσως να βρίσκεσαι πιο κοντα στην εξοδο αποτι νομιζεις!... τι ακριβως εχεις κανει στον εαυτο σου ωστε να πιστευεις οτι ξανακύλισες, πέρα απο τα συναισθηματα θλιψης και απελπισίας, ξανακυλισες σε καποια παλια κακη συνηθεια?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεα , σε μερικους δεν λειτουργει η ' καταθεση ψυχης ' , μπορει ο αλλος να μην το αισθανεται , να μην του΄' βγαινει ' , κι εγω που εκανα καταθεση ψυχης , κατα παροτρυνση σου , δεν με ωφελησε , ουτε και μεβλαψε βεβαια .
> Αλλωστε η c.c. στο θεμα ' βελτιωση σε σχεση με τον εαυτο μας ' λεει συνοπτικα , αλλα αρκετα περιεκτικα πραματα για την ιδια .


οτι δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενη να το κανει, το θεωρω αυτονόητο... μιλάω με εναν πολυ εφυη ανθρωπο, προτεινα την εξωτερικευση , οχι σαν λύση αλλα σαν προσωπικη εκτονωση απο όλη αυτην την φορτιση συναισθηματων που μερες τωρα παρατηρω να υπάρχει.
οσον αφορα την δικη σου καταθεση ψυχης, δεν σε παροτρυνα ...απλα σου υπέδειξα οτι υπάρχει γονιμο και θετικο εδαφος αν θελεις να το κανεις, δεν σου εταξα οτι αυτο θα σου επιφερει καποια λύση. Εξάλλου ο ιδιος εχεις επισημανει πολλες φορες οτι εχεις λύσει τα προβληματα σου μονος σου...και τα υπόλοιπα μικροθεμματακια που σε απασχολουν , πάλι μονος σου θελεις να τα αντιμετωπίσεις... εγω απο την δικη μου την πλευρα σου υποσχεθηκα ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ στον οποιο προβληματισμο σου μια υπόσχεση που την τηρησα και την τηρω ακομα...για τα μέλη που εχει σημασια κατι τετοιο. δεν σε χλευασα ποτε ουτε αδιαφόρησα ποτε για την οποια θεση σου σε οποια ψυχικη κατασταση και αν ησουν!.. παροτι δεν εδειξες τον ιδιο σεβασμο σε εμενα οταν χρειαστηκε!

----------


## Macgyver

Περιεργο αυτο που λες Ρεα , διοτι παντα σεβομαι ολα τα μελη . Με τον γραπτο λογο ομως , ευκολα παρεξηγουνται τα γραφομενα ενος μελους , τοχω παρει αποφαση , και δεν παρεξηγουμαι ποτε , εκτος και αν η ' επιθετικη ' διαθεση ενος μελους , ειναι καταφανης , οπως του loading πχ. , οπως θυμασαι , αν και παλι προσπαθησα να το γυρισω στο αστειο . 
Παντα επικεντρωνομαι στα θετικα ενος μελους , δεν βλεπω την παροτρυνση σου ως κατι κακοπροαιρετο , τουναντιον .
Και αποφευγω τις λογομαχιες , παντα .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εγω δεν σου το ειπα αυτο για να λογομαχησεις μαζι μου, αλιμονο... απλα σου λέω τι εχω εισπραξει εγω απο εσενα..και αν θυμασαι καλα στην υπόθεση με τον loading εγω ημουν εκει! ασχετα με το αν με χρειαζοσουν ή οχι.. και ημουν σοβαρη..δεν χλευαζα κανεναν και ουτε το ειχα ριξει στον χαβαλε... σεβομενη τον όποιο εκνευρισμο πιθανον να ειχες απο το συγκεκριμενη επίθεση. και στο τελος ακομα που εκανα χαβαλε το εκανα για να νιωσεις εσυ καλυτερα... τεσπα εγω σου θετω την αλήθεια μου ετσι οπως την εξελαβα... δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενος να την υπολογισεις και εφοσον διαφωνεις ειναι απολυτως σεβαστο..ο καθενας εχει την αποψη του. Τωρα εξαλλου το θεμα μας ειναι η cc και όλα τα άλλα ειναι στο παρελθον!

----------


## Macgyver

Το ξερω οτι ησου εκει με τον loading ., και θυμαμαι φυσικα το σχολιο σου προς εμε , θετικοτατο . Παντως ποτε δεν εχω χλευασει κανεναν , ουτε εχω ειρωνευτει . Και φυσικα καταλαβαινω οτι δεν θελεις να λογομαχησεις μαζι μου , γιατι να το θελεις ? δεν εισαι ετσι . 
Παλια πλακονωμουν με 3 συγκεκριμενα μελη , τακτικα , τοχαμε σαν ενα ειδος χομπυ !! πρασινιζαν σελιδες και σελιδες !! αλλα ποτε δεν ειρωνευτηκα , απειλησα ομως , ποτε δεν αφηνα υπονοουμενα , οτι ειχα να πω , τολεγα ευθεως , αν και, ειχαμε καλες σχεσεις , μεχρι που αποχωρησαν . 
Τωρα το θεμα μας , δενειναι μονο η c.c., αλλα και οιοδηποτε μελος ζηταει καποια βοηθεα , και μπορουμε να προσφερουμε , αν και εχω κουραστει/ βαρεθει το φορουμ μετα απο 5.000 ποστ , και 90 θρεντς πουχω ανοιξει .

----------


## Constantly curious

Ναι Ρέα έκανα ένα βήμα παλινδρόμησης και καταλαβαίνεις...

----------


## Constantly curious

Ελπίζω να ναι αυτό που έγραψες Κ να μαι κοντά στην έξοδο. Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Ανοίγω πανιά νέας προσπάθειας λοιπόν.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ελπίζω να ναι αυτό που έγραψες Κ να μαι κοντά στην έξοδο. Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Ανοίγω πανιά νέας προσπάθειας λοιπόν.


μετα απο ποσο καιρο εκανες την "παλινδρομηση"?

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι Ρέα έκανα ένα βήμα παλινδρόμησης και καταλαβαίνεις...




Εγω να δεις ποσες παλινδρομησεις εκανα . Δεν μπορω καν να τις μετρησω , αλλα θεωρω οτι ειναι μες το προγραμμα . Δεν υπαρχει ανανηψη απ οτιδηποτε σε ανοδικη ευθεια γραμμη , παντα τεθλασμενη ειναι .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

... δεν ειναι παλινδρομηση. μην το βλέπεις ετσι... δες το σαν μια συνηθεια που εξασθενει ...τωρα που εχεις αναγνωρισει το ποσο ζημια σου κάνει ειναι διαφορετικα ..

----------


## Constantly curious

Ευχαριστώ πολυ για την υποστηριξη :):):)

----------


## turtle

Αυτό με τον ύπνο δεν το χω με τίποτα ή αυπνία φουλ ... η 12 ώρες ύπνος κλασικά...δεν πρόκειται να στρώσει ever πιστεύω

----------


## Constantly curious

" Καταρρίψτε 4 μύθους για τον ύπνο

Πόσο ύπνο χρειάζεται ο μέσος άνθρωπος; Πώς αναπληρώνονται οι χαμένες ώρες; Πότε κοιμόμαστε πιο βαθιά και γιατί κάποιες φορές μας είναι δύσκολο να κλείσουμε τα μάτια; Οι απαντήσεις ίσως να μην είναι τόσο αυτονόητες…

*Ο μύθος: Όλοι οι ενήλικοι πρέπει να κοιμούνται 7-8 ώρες κάθε βράδυ.* 
Η αλήθεια: Η ερώτηση «πόσες ώρες πρέπει να κοιμόμαστε;» δεν έχει μόνο μία απάντηση. Είναι αλήθεια ότι ο μέσος ενήλικος κοιμάται περίπου 7-8 ώρες. Ωστόσο, η απαραίτητη ποσότητα ύπνου εξαρτάται από την ηλικία, διαφοροποιείται από άτομο σε άτομο και ποικίλλει ανάλογα με τον τρόπο ζωής μας. Κάποιοι άνθρωποι δεν χρειάζονται παραπάνω από 4 ώρες, ενώ άλλοι ξεκουράζονται στο κρεβάτι τους έως και 10 ώρες. Δεν υπάρχει «φυσιολογική» ποσότητα ύπνου. Το κλειδί είναι να βρούμε τι είναι αυτό που χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός μας και όχι να σχηματίσουμε μια απατηλή ιδέα περί φυσιολογικού.

*Ο μύθος: Πρέπει να αναπληρώνονται όλες οι χαμένες ώρες* 
Η αλήθεια: Αν κάποιο βράδυ ξενυχτήσατε, δεν χρειάζεται να αναπληρώσετε όλο τον χρόνο που στερηθήκατε. Σύμφωνα με τις μέχρι τώρα ερευνητικές ενδείξεις, επαρκεί το ένα τρίτο των χαμένων ωρών. Επιπλέον, ο ύπνος τις επόμενες νύχτες είναι βαθύτερος και με καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. 

*Ο μύθος: Κοιμόμαστε πιο βαθιά όσο προχωρά η νύχτα* 
Η αλήθεια: Καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της νύχτας, ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός περνά από κύκλους διαφορετικών τύπων ύπνου, άλλους ελαφρύτερους και άλλους βαθύτερους. Η φύση έχει προνοήσει έτσι ώστε ο οργανισμός να ξεκουράζεται ακόμη κι αν ο ύπνος είναι σύντομος σε διάρκεια, εξ ου και μερικές φορές, λίγες ώρες ύπνου μπορούν να αποδειχθούν ιδιαίτερα αναζωογονητικές. 

*Ο μύθος: Οι διαταραχές ύπνου υποδεικνύουν ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά* 
Η αλήθεια: Η περιστασιακή δυσκολία στον ύπνο είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη. Όλοι oι άνθρωποι αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα ύπνου κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή τους. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά είναι προσωρινά και λύνονται από μόνα τους μόλις πάψει η αιτία που τα προκαλεί. Ωστόσο, περίπου 1 στους 10 υποφέρει από χρόνιες διαταραχές. Τα καλά νέα είναι ότι οι έρευνες δείχνουν πως ακόμη και οι πιο επίμονες μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή. "

Καλως ηρθες παλι παλια γνωριμη μου αυπνια...γκρ...


ΠΗΓΗ :http://www.in2life.gr/wellbeing/heal...-ton-ypno.html

----------


## PAPA

Cc έχεις αυπνίες? Έχω κι εγώ κατά καιρούς. Το μυστικό είναι να μην σου γίνει εμμονή του τύπου " ωχ πάλι δεν θα κοιμηθώ!" Εγώ πέρασα μια φάση με πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα κι αυτό γιατί είχα αγχωθεί πολύ με το θέμα αυτό. Ένας λόγος ήταν ότι έπρεπε να κοιμάμαι καλά γιατί είχα δυο μωρά να φροντίσω. Δεν ξέρω αν λαμβάνεις κάποια αγωγή πάντως σε εμένα λειτουργεί η βαλεριάνα. Όταν βλέπω ότι δεν θα κοιμηθώ παίρνω για κάποιες μέρες το βότανο αυτό σε μορφή χαπιού και τσουπ ο ύπνος έρχεται.

----------


## Constantly curious

Ελα PAPA μου, σε ευχαριστω για την ενθαρρυνση και συμπαρασταση, ειναι εξαιτιας νεας αγωγης μεχρι να σταθεροποιηθω θα το φαω και αυτο το αγγουρι ασταθειας υπνου.
Που θα παει... υπομενω και προσεχω ποσοτητα καφεινης, ωρες φαγητου, ποσο κινηση κανω μεσα στην ημερα μπας και ρυθμιστει καλα το συστημα.

Σε ξανα ευχαριστω :o

----------


## Macgyver

> Ταρα τα,τατα ταταν...
> Οσοι εχετε ιστορικο καταθλιψης 
> Εδω και 2 εβδομαδες απο εκει που θυμαμαι παντα να μην αντεχω τα πρωινα και να με πιανει μαυριλα
> τωρα το αναποδο με το που νυχτωνει με πιανει ανησυχια και νευρικοτητα.
> 
> Υπαρχει κανεις με αναλογες εμπειριες?
> 
> Ευχαριστω.


Κι εγω εχω παθει το ιδιο .............. για πολλα χρονια , σηκωνωμουν πρωι με κακιστη διαθεση , κλασσικο συμπτωμα κτθλψης , οπως μουλεγε και ο φιλος παθολογος .................. εδω και 2 χρονια , σηκωνωμαι με καλη διαθεση , σχετικα παντα , και το βραδυ χαλαει , σημειωτεον οτι εχω μια βελτιωση τα 2 τελευταια χρονια .............. μια υποθεση που κανω , ειναι οτι ολη την μερα πληττω , εχοντας και οχι την καλυτερη διαθεση ( απο κειπου ειχα κακιστη ) , και το βραδυ εχω γινει fed up απο την πληξη/ λαιτ κακοδιαθεσια , και συνεπως , χαλαει κι η διαθεση , γι αυτο και τελευταια εχω ασχημα ονειρα ............ αυτη ειναι η θεωρια μου , σωστη η λαθος ..

----------


## Constantly curious

Μακ απο τοτε που ανοιξα το θεμα εως σημερα εχουν γινει αλλαγες.
Τωρα με φλουξετινη η ευφορια ειναι σουπερ αλλα η αναγκη για υπνο υπερ μειωμενη.
Μπηκα σε νεα σφαιρα ...

----------


## Constantly curious

Αχ καλε μου υπνε, τι σχεση αποκτησαμε τα δυο μας...
Το ζαναξ με ριχνε σε ναρκωση, αυτο που παιρνω τωρα... χαιρομαι που μου δινει νηφαλιοτητα μυαλου και οχι βαραδα αλλά με κανει να απορω εν τελει αν και στη τελικη ειναι φυσιολογικο καποιες μερες να κοιμαμαι λιγο. Με 5 ωρες να νιωθω ξεκουραστη. Ημερολογιο υπνου - αυπνιας θα το κανω το thread, το μονον κακο ειναι πως αν ξυπνησω απ τα μαυρα χαραματα μετα απο κανω 3 ωρο νιωθω κατι σε υπερ ενταση, νευρικοτητα,κακουχια. Αυτο αν δεν συνεβαινε θα ηταν καλυτερα. Μαλλον εκει πρεπει να εστιασω πως να αποφευγω τα αρνητικα αισθηματα τοσες ωρες ξυπνή.

----------


## Gallowdance

Αν δεν κάνεις κάτι, είναι λογικό να νιώθεις ξεκούραστη. Απλά εγώ αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι όταν δεν κοιμάμαι πολύ, δηλαδή κάτω από 5 ώρες, μετά έχω πολύ άγχος. Ποσό ζαναξ παίρνεις για να κοιμάσαι;

----------


## Macgyver

> Μακ απο τοτε που ανοιξα το θεμα εως σημερα εχουν γινει αλλαγες.
> Τωρα με φλουξετινη η ευφορια ειναι σουπερ αλλα η αναγκη για υπνο υπερ μειωμενη.
> Μπηκα σε νεα σφαιρα ...


Εσενα σε πιανει το λαντοζ για καλο υπνο , εμενα το σεροξατ ............χτυπαω κι ενα δυνατο Ελληνικο το πρωι , χωρις ζαχαρη , φερνει αποπτομη ανοδο της ενεργειας η ζαχαρη , ακολοθουμενη απο πτωση , το ξρερω απ την γυμναστικη αυτο , ποτε ζαχαρη πριν την γυμναστικη , φρουτα, ναι ............

----------


## Macgyver

> Αν δεν κάνεις κάτι, είναι λογικό να νιώθεις ξεκούραστη. Απλά εγώ αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι όταν δεν κοιμάμαι πολύ, δηλαδή κάτω από 5 ώρες, μετά έχω πολύ άγχος. Ποσό ζαναξ παίρνεις για να κοιμάσαι;


Πολυ φυσιολογικο ναχεις αγχος Αντιγονη με 5 ωρες υπνου , κοιμαμαι 9- 10 ωρες το 24ωρο , αλλα σπαστά ........σου ανοιγει και την ορεξη η αυπνια , εμενα τουλαχστον ....,......παιρνω αρκετο μαγνησιο αποβραδυς , με ασβεστιο , συνηθως τυρι , δρα ηρεμιστικα .....

----------


## Constantly curious

Σας ευχαριστω για τη συμμετοχη σας στον Μονολογο μου :cool:


Εχω αποκηρυξει κατηγορηματικως την θεωρια - η αθληση φερνει κοπωση αρα και στρωτο υπνο- στη δικη μου περιπτωση.

Η λογικη λεει τρως, παιρνεις θερμιδες, ενεργεια, την καταναλωνεις και ο κυκλος παει φυσιολογικα.

Ως ανθρωπος και προ φαρμακων εποχης και με μπολικες δραστηριοτητες που εκανα και οχι καθιστικη ζωη, λογω κακης ψυχολογιας οχι μονο δεν επεφτα για υπνο αλλά ντοπαριζομουν να μεινω κι αλλο αυπνη.

Δηλαδη αν κανεις κατι που σε γεμιζει, κανεις καυσεις παραλληλα,νιωθεις ηρεμα ψυχολογικα γεματος/η ισως και να στρωνει ο υπνος.

Εγω συνεχιζω να κανω διαλογο με αυτο το μου το θεμα. Πρωτον πανε χρονια που διαταραχθηκε, δευτερον οτι υπηρχε σε βοτανο ηρεμιας - πλην βαλεριανας- τα απλα τα κλασσικα τα πινα, αθληση εκανα, προγραμμα τηρουσα αλλα η ευερεθιστοτητα στους ηχους, το αποτομο τρομαγμενο ξυπνημα και το 3ωρακι στη τσεπη δυστυχως εχουν αφησει αποτυπωματα.

Μακ και κατι αλλο ως γυναικα εχω επισημανει οτι λογω ορμομικου κυκλου θελω δε θελω επηρεαζομαι και απο αυτο, υποψιαζομαι και παρα πολλες αλλες γυναικες αλλά δεν εχει τυχει ποτέ να γνωρισω καποια που να εχει το ιδιο με εμενα.

----------


## Macgyver

CC , δεν γνωριζω και πολλα περι ορμονικου κυκλου , οποτε δεν εχω αποψη ...

----------


## Constantly curious

Αγαπητε μου υπνε, ξερω οτι και εσυ δεν ευθυνεσαι... κατι οι ορμονικες αλλαγες, κατι οι αλλαγες εποχων, κατι το διατροφολογικο προγραμμα κατι απο εξαρση ή υφεση αγχους... αλλά οκ... μη μου αρχιζεις παλι τις λιγες ωρες, πρωτον παω σαν το κοτοπουλο και χτυπαω σ γωνιες, δευτερον δεν επεξεργαζομαι πολυ γρηγορα τις πληροφοριες και φαινομι ουγκ, τριτον σχεδον παντα με πιανει και ενας πονοκεφαλος αρα και μια ευερεθιστοτητα...
Καλα τα πηγαιναμε... τι μου τα γυριζεις παλι...:(

----------


## darkfighter

Δεν ξερω αν βοηθησει αλλα βρες τροπο να νυσταξεις!!Κι εμενα ο υπνος μου ειναι οτι να ναι τελευταια...παρατηρησα οτι αν κανω κατι που δεν μου κεντριζει το ενδιαφερον και δεν με αφηνει να πολυσκεφτομαι ενω ειμαι ξαπλωμενη με παιρνει ο υπνος για κανα δυωρακι τουλαχιστον μετα μπορει να ξυπνησω για κανα αλλο δυωρο μενω ξυπνια και κανω παλι το ιδιο να με ξαναπαρει πχ. παιζω ενα παιχνιδι στο κινητο ψιλοβαρετο και τσουπ επερχεται ο υπνος η διαβαζω ενα βαρετο βιβλιο απλα για αναγνωση και παλι γινεται το ιδιο αυτο διαρκει το πολυ μια ωρα σε μενα δηλαδη αν το κανω με παιρνει ο υπνος...και πριν απο αυτο μπορεις να πιεις κατι χαλαρωτικο κανα χαμομηλι ε μετα ποσο να αντεξεις!!Οπως και να χει αυτο θα σου περασει μην σε πιανει απογοητευση κοπελα μου :)

----------


## Constantly curious

Τον ειχα στρωσει ... !!! Αλλά καθε φορα αναλογα και με την φαση του κυκλου μου βλεπω οτι με τσιτωνει εκει. Δλδ παρουσιαζει μειωμενη αναγκη για υπνο. Τι να κανω ????? Γραφω τον πονο μου στο thread για να μην καταληξω να τσακωνομαι ανευ λογου...
υπομονη ναι... θα ξανα στρωσει :cool:

----------


## darkfighter

Ετσι μπραβο!!!Ειχα ακουσει απο γιατρους σε μια εκπομπη να λενε οτι ο καθε ανθρωπος αναλογα με τον οργανισμο ,τις αναγκες που εχει την καθε περιοδο κτλ... μπορει να κοιμαται πιο λιγο η πιο πολυ και ειπανε οτι το σωστο ειναι ακομα και π.χ 4 ωρες να κοιμασαι οταν ξυπνας να νιωθεις χορτασμενος και ενταξει αν ισχυει αυτο λενε ειμαστε ενταξει αν οχι ας βρουμε γωνια να κουτουλησουμε μεχρι να επανελθουμε χιχιχιχι πλακα πλακα ξαραχνιαζουμε και το σπιτι εγω ειδα εναν ιστο προχθες σε μια γωνια και λεω τι υπουλη αραχνη εδω βρηκε!!

----------


## Constantly curious

Το πηρα αποφαση θα πιασω τα οικιακα για να κοιμηθω -- τεεεεεεζααααα- το μεσημερι...
ε δε γινεται... πρεπει να αποδεχθω κατα πως φαινεται οτι ετσι θα παει η ζωη μου, μια νορμαλ υπνος, μια λιγος, μια περισσοτερο.
Για αυτο οι ψυχιατροι ρωτανε 
- Πως κοιμαστε ?
χαχαχα..... ανσασκελα μπρουμυτα... συνηθως δεν κοιμαμαι γιατρε μου :cool: :rolleyes:

----------


## Constantly curious

Διαβασε την πρωτη με δευτερη σελιδα που με ειχε πει ο ελις την θεικη ατακα, ημουν ακομη νεο μελος κ με κανε πλακα
"σπαγγοραμμενη μαγκουφα" ακομα γελαω.

----------


## darkfighter

αχαχαχαχα θεος ετσι?? Εμενα κανεις δεν μου φυλαξε τετοια υποδοχη αλλα δεν πειραζει μαρεσουνε αυτα πεθαινω χαχαχα Και μετα το σπαγγοραμμενη μαγκουφα ερχεται και η επιλογη του καταλληλου ξυλου ε?? δες 1.54 αχαχαχα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dqYPWUI2mI

----------


## Constantly curious

Χαχαχαχα, dark καλά το παμε... ελιωσα...
Καλημερουδια.

----------


## darkfighter

Ετσι μπραβο χαμογελαστα καλημερουδια:)

----------

